# Newbie Q: How To Tell If Propane Is Full?



## mommy2boyz (Feb 3, 2010)

We have a new 250 and have been out with it 3 times this year 

Is there an easy way to tell how much propane is left in the tanks without weighing them? Any guidance on the approximate number of camping days we should be able to get out of 2 tanks? I know this is highly variable, but in this California winter, we had the heat on all night at around 62 with outside temps in the low 50s high 40s...the furnace must have gone on 2x/hr.

We tend to go about 50% dry camping and 50% w/hookups.

Thanks - Linda


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You should have 2 tanks...right?

I always run on a single tank...not both at the same time. This way I know when tank is empty. I typically run a tank for about 10-15 nights of camping then switch over to the full tank and fill the other one when I get home. This way I always have a full tank.

Fridge use is about 1.5 pounds per *day*.

Furnace use is about 1.5 pounds per *hour*, it does not matter what temperature it is set on it matters how long it runs.

Water Heater is about .5 pounds per *hour*.

Stove/oven not sure but it is in the range of .25 pounds per hour.


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Before I sold the OB, I converted to 20# tanks; reduced tongue weight, and I was in the process of adding a generator on the front. Also I got rid of the plastic shroud and went with double 20 tank cover. You can do a tank exchange anywhere as opposed getting the 30s filled. And if needed I kept a full 20 on hand. Costco is selling a 20# empty with a built in gage for <$25...no more guessing.. I think they also have an inline guage at the rv supply houses.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

Oregon_Camper said:


> You should have 2 tanks...right?
> 
> I always run on a single tank...not both at the same time. This way I know when tank is empty. I typically run a tank for about 10-15 nights of camping then switch over to the full tank and fill the other one when I get home. This way I always have a full tank.
> 
> ...


To add to the above, most BBQ's are about 1 lb/hr or less. Now, if you have the real "campfire in a can" propane firepit, it can burn about 4-5 lbs/HOUR on high!! about 80K+ BTU/hr! learned to turn that one down pretty quick!

As you can see, the furnace is the biggest variable.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

X2 on using one tank at a time.

Depending on the valve you have that joins them, you can either have them both open and will only use the one at time..then auto switch to the full one when empty (so you just have to check from time to time). Or.. if you have the type that will draw from both tanks if open... you just open one at a time...until it runs out...then switch to the full one manually...and then go fill the empty one.


----------



## AK or Bust (Nov 22, 2010)

Great thread.

We plan on doing a lot of dry camping and I've been wondering about propane usage. So the water heater burning .5 pounds per hr. would use 12 pounds per day. If that's true then it may be prudent to only turn the hot water heater on an hour or so before hot water is needed.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

AK or Bust said:


> Great thread.
> 
> We plan on doing a lot of dry camping and I've been wondering about propane usage. So the water heater burning .5 pounds per hr. would use 12 pounds per day. If that's true then it may be prudent to only turn the hot water heater on an hour or so before hot water is needed.


I'd like to understand that rate more, too. We leave the water heater on from when we setup to when we leave. Sometimes, that's 5 to 10 days at a time...and the water heater and stove are the only things using propane. We don't run out of propane quick enough to support that rate. I'm guessing that rate is only while it's actually burning..... so if it comes on for a 10 minutes every hour, on average, that .5 pounds/hr becomes 1 pound per 12 hours or 2 pounds per day.... which seems more reasonable.

Personally, before we go out on a trip of more than 2 or 3 days, I'll often just top off whatever tank is partially used. A quick stop at the local U-haul in town is all it takes.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

AK or Bust said:


> Great thread.
> 
> We plan on doing a lot of dry camping and I've been wondering about propane usage. So the water heater burning .5 pounds per hr. would use 12 pounds per day. If that's true then it may be prudent to only turn the hot water heater on an hour or so before hot water is needed.


The rate is .5 pound per hour when running continuously . The water heater run time depends on the way you use it and the amount of water from the hot water system. Typical run time on first start can be 15 to 20 minutes, with 5 minutes of operation per hour to maintain it at temp.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

luverofpeanuts said:


> Great thread.
> 
> We plan on doing a lot of dry camping and I've been wondering about propane usage. So the water heater burning .5 pounds per hr. would use 12 pounds per day. If that's true then it may be prudent to only turn the hot water heater on an hour or so before hot water is needed.


I'd like to understand that rate more, too. We leave the water heater on from when we setup to when we leave. Sometimes, that's 5 to 10 days at a time...and the water heater and stove are the only things using propane. We don't run out of propane quick enough to support that rate. I'm guessing that rate is only while it's actually burning..... so if it comes on for a 10 minutes every hour, on average, that .5 pounds/hr becomes 1 pound per 12 hours or 2 pounds per day.... which seems more reasonable.

Personally, before we go out on a trip of more than 2 or 3 days, I'll often just top off whatever tank is partially used. A quick stop at the local U-haul in town is all it takes.

[/quote]

Are you dry camping or with hookups? Reason I ask, is the frig will also use propane if you don't have hookups. If you have electric, then flip on the electric water heater as well...they can both run at the same time...cutting down on your propane use.


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

In normal use a 30 lb tank should last at least 15 or 20 days unless you shower constantly , but then you will run out of water a long time before that you run out of propane . My TT has two thirty lb tanks , we spend at least ten nites a month in our TT working at Craft Shows all over the south . One tank will last us a month and a half . I have drilled a 2 inch hole in my tank cover so that I can peek in and see if the indicator is green or red , that tells me that my tanks have switched over and it is time to change one tank out . 
I have been RVing 40 years and have never ran out of propane !

As an aside , a good place to buy tanks is at thrift shops . It seems that people donate their old BBQ grills , most of the grills are in such bad shape that the organization throws the grill a way and sells the tank . The Light House Thrift Shop in Tallahassee had a field full of tanks for five bucks apiece . I bought three .


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

luverofpeanuts said:


> X2 on using one tank at a time.
> 
> Depending on the valve you have that joins them, you can either have them both open and will only use the one at time..then auto switch to the full one when empty (so you just have to check from time to time). Or.. if you have the type that will draw from both tanks if open... you just open one at a time...until it runs out...then switch to the full one manually...and then go fill the empty one.


If you have a marshall 254 regulator, you can attach a switch to the regulator that will trigger a flashing LED light in your coach when the regulator switches from the main to the reserve tank. The regulator is reasonably priced as is the switch and electronics. About $50 for the whole setup IIRC. Have one on our trailer and it works great.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

sunnybrook29 said:


> In normal use a 30 lb tank should last at least 15 or 20 days unless you shower constantly , but then you will run out of water a long time before that you run out of propane . My TT has two thirty lb tanks , we spend at least ten nites a month in our TT working at Craft Shows all over the south . One tank will last us a month and a half . I have drilled a 2 inch hole in my tank cover so that I can peek in and see if the indicator is green or red , that tells me that my tanks have switched over and it is time to change one tank out .
> I have been RVing 40 years and have never ran out of propane !
> 
> As an aside , a good place to buy tanks is at thrift shops . It seems that people donate their old BBQ grills , most of the grills are in such bad shape that the organization throws the grill a way and sells the tank . The Light House Thrift Shop in Tallahassee had a field full of tanks for five bucks apiece . I bought three .


"Normal use" is an impossible measure of time, as my normal and your normal are likely to be two very different things. Heck fridge use alone while dry camping will use a tank in about 20 days. That is why each thing that uses propane is defined, you can then pick and choose what you use or more closely calculate when you will need to re fill tanks. Heck if you only camp with electric hook ups and you eat at the local restaurants to get the local feel of where you camp you can make a propane tank last years. Not normal in my world but still very possible for some.

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## AK or Bust (Nov 22, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> The rate is .5 pound per hour when running continuously . The water heater run time depends on the way you use it and the amount of water from the hot water system. Typical run time on first start can be 15 to 20 minutes, with 5 minutes of operation per hour to maintain it at temp.


Thanks for clarifying that.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

When we were in El Paso a couple of weeks ago we went through 1 - 30 lb every 36 hours... brrr... that furnace never quit running. I keep the tank turned off until the other tank runs dry. I fill the empty as soon as possible. That way I never get caught out. I learnt the hard way..


----------



## mommy2boyz (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone....I have a good idea what to expect now. I'll make sure we are on one tank at a time.

Thanks again!


----------

